# Sharing some photos of our Bunnies! (Standard Dwarf Lop Cashmere)



## tianakaesha (Aug 15, 2010)

I thought I would share some photos of our bunnies.  Apparently these are not really heard of in the States (at least, not on the rabbit forum I go to LOL!)

Here is Jacque - already a titled champion.  Will get back to being a champion one day once his coat grows back!












This is Jethro - at his first show was awarded Runner Up Best Cashmere
















And this is Winnie - the bunny that started it all! (Dwarf/Mini Lop Cross)


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 15, 2010)

OHHHHHHHH  I love bunnies....they are beautiful!!!!  Soooo Cute!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 15, 2010)

Gorgeous buns!

There are a lot of breeds that haven't made it "across the pond," and some that wound up with different names when they did. Your rabbits look very similar to what is known here as the American Fuzzy Lop. I imagine that the breeds had similar origins (longhair x dwarf lop).


----------



## Mango (Aug 15, 2010)

Awww, adorable bunnies!!  Yes the cashmere does look like what fuzzy lops like it here.....


----------

